# Brown patches on Amazon Swords



## Sdawes (Feb 5, 2012)

Have just completed a fishless cycle on my new Discus display tanks. Plants look OK having been in a month now. However my centrepiece Amazon Sword appears to be struggling with a number of the leaves dying off and a number developing a brown coating on them before they die. Any help /advice would be appreciated


----------



## s_s (Feb 15, 2012)

If it's a new plant, it's probably shedding it's (oval-looking) emergent grown leaves and growing long "sword shaped" submergent-growth leaves. That's normal for a new plant.

Diatoms (brown algae that easily rubs off) are normal for new aquarium, and after a few months will go away, and will be replaced by some sort of green algae.


----------



## sushisnake (Feb 4, 2012)

*And the circle of life is...*



s_s said:


> If it's a new plant, it's probably shedding it's (oval-looking) emergent grown leaves and growing long "sword shaped" submergent-growth leaves. That's normal for a new plant.
> 
> Diatoms (brown algae that easily rubs off) are normal for new aquarium, and after a few months will go away, and will be replaced by some sort of green algae.


brown algae replaced by green algae. Lol!


----------



## Profector (Oct 7, 2010)

Yep probably just the new tank and the plant getting acclimated. I do remember that when I first dropped in my amazon sword it would get tiny brown holes in it. I was before I started to dose so I think it was a nutrient problem. Anyways if it doesnt go away soon try a otocinclus. Oto's and swords go together nicely. They'll spend the day cleaning the plant and then proudly rest on a leaf waiting for it the diatom to go back so they can do it again.


----------

